# Amex to Continental to Amtrak



## trainbob (Mar 1, 2010)

Long time stalker first time poster.

I read on this site about getting a Continental Credit card, taking the 25,000 points and transferring them to my AGR account. Found this very useful since I have 32,000 points in my Continental OnePass account that I had long forgotten about.

I just got an offer from AMEX on getting their new card with 25,000 points now and an additional 25,000 points if I spend $5,000 over the next 6 months. Being the greedy person that I am, I went to the AMEX site and found that I could use the 50,000 "AMEX member points" to get a $500 Amtrak gift certificate (comes to $0.01 per AMEX point). However, it appears that I can transfer the 50,000 AMEX points to Continental and get 50,000 points ( 1 point for 1 point) and then transfer these points into my AGR and get 50,000 Amtrak points.

So unless I have missed something, transferring from AMEX to Continental to AGR should net me at least $1,000 worth of Amtrak travel. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## alanh (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing at all. You'll end up with 50,000 Amtrak points.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 1, 2010)

No where! If I was offered that deal, I would do exactly the same thing! 

I don't fly much at all. I myself find AGR points more valuable then CO or any other airline's mileage. That is why over the past couple of years, I have transferred (I lost count) well over 120,000 miles from CO to AGR! (I'm not bragging - but this comes from someone who currently has well over 600,000 frequent flyer miles. I'm sending 3 people to Europe with some of those.)


----------



## RRrich (Mar 1, 2010)

trainbob said:


> I just got an offer from AMEX on getting their new card with 25,000 points now and an additional 25,000 points if I spend $5,000 over the next 6 months.


What you are doing wrong is not sharing the link


----------

